# Sword Arts Talk now Live!



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 4, 2007)

*Sword Arts Talk is now Live.*

The newest member of the MartialTalk family, it joins KenpoTalk and FMATalk.

One major difference between SwordArtsTalk and it's older siblings is it's integration with MartialTalk's forums. You can use the same login  on MT and SAT as they are the same forum you've always enjoyed. The mission is the same, rededicated to the polite and professional exploration of the swords and sword arts of the world!

SwordArtsTalk will feature a select listing of articles and resources from MartialTalk as well as other premier sword sites. 

It's goal is to be the first stop for the sword enthusiast on their path to knowledge on-line.

It is tied directly into the MartialTalk sword forums, recently expanded to offer a more robust and diverse selection of forums and resources covering the wide range of sword interests.  From Japanese to Chinese to Korean to European and more, the goal of the combined MartialTalk/SwordArtsTalk sites is to be your 1 stop source for all things sword.

More information on Phase 1 2007 Expansion can be found in the press release.

We hope you enjoy our expanded coverage and offerings.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 4, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Captain Harlock (Jun 5, 2007)

Domo :asian:


----------

